# Phone durability?



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm coming from a Gnex which I always had naked (no case/screen protector) and never got any scratches. Will I be able to treat this phone the same way or is it more prone to damage than the gnex?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

The screen is just as scratch-resistant but it's much more susceptible to cracking if dropped.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

The back of the phone (battery cover) has 2 "problems":
1) Easy to scratch
2) VERY slippery

If you want to run naked, I would recommend you go buy a replacement battery cover. Something like this might work nicely. Personally, I use a case. There are a TON of options out there if you want to go the case route.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

nhat said:


> The screen is just as scratch-resistant but it's much more susceptible to cracking if dropped.


I wouldn't say that.

Nexus: no gorilla glass
S3: gorilla glass 2

I'd say the latter would defend against scratches better, but I agree with you on the cracking. Neither of these puppies stand a chance...

Sent from my S3


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

There's a few videos on YouTube you should check out. One that caught my attention was where they placed an S3 in an aquarium with heat lamps. Got the temp to 190 and left the S3 in there for some time. It came out and still worked perfect.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eom (Nov 5, 2011)

I've always been a guy that left his phone naked, but I must say this is the flimsiest phone I've had, so far (i've had a Droid 2, a bionic and a charge) i've got spider web cracks in my screen from a fall that was similar to countless ones that left my other phones unscathed. I'm not sure if i'm going to be a case guy from now on, but if you're wavering, get the case. this phone is a beast, but durability isn't one of its best features.


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't like to use a case for the 1st few weeks I didnt even use a screen protector. I started to notice some very small faint scratches and put a screen protector on. I ordered a case should arrive today. Probably use a case for a yr then take it off. I always keep my phone in my pocket i think my keys are getting to the glass screen.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

From what I'm hearing & experienced, the oleophobic coating on the gorilla glass 2 is somewhat more scratch prone, than the original gorilla glass.

I already have 2 tiny hairline scratches on my S3. So I wouldn't say it's as scratch resistant as the original gorilla glass.

I have 4 Moto's that look like they've been to war & back, but the screens are still perfect.

I would say that gorilla glass 2 is more scratch resistant than the GNex fortified glass. So if you were fine with the GNex, you should be fine with the S3.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

If I do end up going with a case, whats the thinnest case I can get? I really dislike the added bulk is the reason I don't normally get one.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> If I do end up going with a case, whats the thinnest case I can get? I really dislike the added bulk is the reason I don't normally get one.


Since battery covers are only a few bucks I wouldn't even run a case if you were going to get something as slim as say the rearth ringke slim. The least amount of protection I would use would be a TPU case.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Since battery covers are only a few bucks I wouldn't even run a case if you were going to get something as slim as say the rearth ringke slim. The least amount of protection I would use would be a TPU case.


Diztronic TPU case has been great for my phones. ~$10


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Diztronic TPU case has been great for my phones. ~$10


Thats usually what I use but Im currently using an Urban Armor Gear.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I wouldn't say that.
> 
> Nexus: no gorilla glass
> S3: gorilla glass 2
> ...


I've found both to be able to withstand scratches very well but I'm scared to drop my S3 but not my Galaxy Nexus. I've stopped my Nexus so many times without a case and all it's got is a chip in the bottom left corner.

My friend has one of those feather-like hard cases on his S3 and the screen cracked the first time he dropped it


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> If I do end up going with a case, whats the thinnest case I can get? I really dislike the added bulk is the reason I don't normally get one.


If you want a thin(ish) case, check out one of the Incipios. Your carrier should sell them which means they should let you try it on your phone before you buy it. Then you can decide if it's too thick or not. It's practically the level of protection of an Otterbox Commuter but I don't think it allows you to keep the thin feel as well.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> If you want a thin(ish) case, check out one of the Incipios. Your carrier should sell them which means they should let you try it on your phone before you buy it. Then you can decide if it's too thick or not. It's practically the level of protection of an Otterbox Commuter but I don't think it allows you to keep the thin feel as well.


2 piece cases are generally pretty thick, especially Otterbox cases. What I like about the Urban Armor is that it is one piece and the TPU/PC is fused together making it thinner. Not to mention the design is attractive and you will likely be the only one you know to have one like it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> 2 piece cases are generally pretty thick, especially Otterbox cases. What I like about the Urban Armor is that it is one piece and the TPU/PC is fused together making it thinner. Not to mention the design is attractive and you will likely be the only one you know to have one like it.


Oh, I know. Otterbox cases usually do feel bulky. Which is why I made the the point that this one keeps it feeling thin. Other than a bit more of a lip around the screen, I think my Incipio Silicrylic (or whatever it's called) feels pretty comparable to my CruzerLite case.

BTW, every time I've had a fused case like that, the two parts came apart. I try to avoid them now because of that. That said, I've never had an Urban Armor case so my experience may not be representative of what that case is like.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Oh, I know. Otterbox cases usually do feel bulky. Which is why I made the the point that this one keeps it feeling thin. Other than a bit more of a lip around the screen, I think my Incipio Silicrylic (or whatever it's called) feels pretty comparable to my CruzerLite case.


Is your phone PB? What color cruzer did you go with? Been thinking about ordering but can't decide on a color that goes well with it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Is your phone PB? What color cruzer did you go with? Been thinking about ordering but can't decide on a color that goes well with it.


Yes. PM me tonight (to remind me) and I'll post a new thread (so we don't derail this one) with pics.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> 2 piece cases are generally pretty thick, especially Otterbox cases. What I like about the Urban Armor is that it is one piece and the TPU/PC is fused together making it thinner. Not to mention the design is attractive and you will likely be the only one you know to have one like it.


I have the Incipio 2 piece case, and it feels about as thin as the gel case I also have

* Verizon Galaxy S 3 *


----------

